# farmville



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

any one play this on facebook  pm me and i will add you :thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

i dont personally, but lots of my friends do...i dont see the attraction :|
give me a reason to play it lol


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nope, get really annoying with the amount of crap it posted on the wall till I found out how to block it.

Just think you all need to get a life really...


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> Nope, get really annoying with the amount of crap it posted on the wall till I found out how to block it.
> 
> Just think you all need to get a life really...


Hang on a minute - we're all obsessed with getting our cars as clean as possible and you're telling us to get a life.

Laugh - I nearly wet myself. :lol:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

At least you get something to show for cleaning your car, as for a game on a social networking site...


----------

